# How to remove scratch from knife blade



## da_bsg (Jul 12, 2015)

How to remove scratch from knife blade ?


----------



## da_bsg (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2015)

The short answer is that you have to use something coarser than what created the scratches. So in most cases this means coarse sandpaper followed by finer, etc.


----------



## da_bsg (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, i tried, and able to renew my knife.


----------



## da_bsg (Jul 14, 2015)

My work photos: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=23747


----------



## stevenn21 (Aug 8, 2015)

how long does it take to remove scratches?


----------



## da_bsg (Aug 8, 2015)

Depends on how much scratches you have, about 1-2 hours.


----------

